
Not a blog, not a wiki... BricaBox: Wordpress for Structured Content - innonate
http://bricabox.com
======
trekker7
I'm trying to understand the technology here:

Will this product enable me to make a personal website where I can easily pull
together information from lots of different places, regardless of format
(Google maps, data from a social network, data from an SQL database), combine
it with my own contributed text and images, and display it on a public Web
page? Sort of like an "information mash-up tool"?

I feel like there is something very interesting here, but I just don't know
what... would appreciate an explanation!

